# SIL Exegetical Summaries Series on Logos Prepub



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, its time again for more pre-pub opinions.

This time I want to ask about the value of the exegetical Summaries Series. This (if the content is worthy) looks like the perfect fix for a LOGOS type set since this will link back to all cited works in your collection, so lexicons, bible versions, commentaries etc that are cited and it seems massively dense with those. 

Is this overall from a reformed or at least conservative perspective? At least Abernathy who covers Romans and some others appears to be reformed.

It will be a long time before I would own many of the commentary sets that seem standard in the summaries so this seems like a way to help get around that limitation a bit. 

So I'd like to get peoples thoughts on this type of summary resource.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm ordering it for all of the reasons you suggest. It will be a great time saver when you are in a hurry. And, unless you have all of the books cited, you would be unable to take advantage of the range of scholarship. I would assume that the grammatical points are fairly conservative, but probably broadly evangelical. This is not such a problem, however, since what the books do is tackle each exegetical issue and line up who argues one way and who argues the other (and why). For example, is the "love of God" our love for God (list names and reasons) or God's love for us (list names and reasons). That is about as "objective" as Biblical scholarship gets.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 22, 2008)

Well looks like there was very strong interest in this title as I think it was listed on pre-pub yesterday and it has already reached 100%.


----------

